# NFC GRADY x CNAFC HAM PUP



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

I just put a deposit on a pup from a Grady x Ham breeding taking place soon. Can anyone tell me what traits to expect from this pup? Thanks


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

And what made you decide on a pup from this breeding?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

From my experience with offspring from both sire and dam, I suspect you'll get a pup who is manageable on the line with the right kind standards and is more of a sensitive thinker than a run-through-a-wall type dog. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

jonesrebel11 said:


> I just put a deposit on a pup from a Grady x Ham breeding taking place soon. Can anyone tell me what traits to expect from this pup? Thanks


You are asking that now after you have put a deposit down? (Oh good lowered, I bet that will come across as being mean. No offense to you jonesrebel...it's a forum thing going on right now.)

Good luck with the pup!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

jonesrebel11 said:


> I just put a deposit on a pup from a Grady x Ham breeding taking place soon. Can anyone tell me what traits to expect from this pup? Thanks


The breeder would be the first person I'd ask if I were buying one.


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

Who is the breeder?


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Expensive?  Any dog with by an "N" out of an "N" has got to be.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I would ask owners of Ham pups. There are several of us on here. There's just not that many dogs with 5 FT titles between the US & Canada.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Illini Coot Killr said:


> Who is the breeder?


The owners of the bitch.

www.moonstonelabs.com


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DoubleHaul said:


> Expensive?  Any dog with by an "N" out of an "N" has got to be.


If ya have ta ask, LOL!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Sharp teeth


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

FC-AFC-CNAFC-CFC-CAFC HAM 

Would love to have another pup from Ham - my other went on to make the Derby list and QAA after sold...wish I had him back...


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

To clarify are we talking about;
Cody Cut A Lean Grade "Grady" ?

I only ask b/c on his webpage it does not show that he earned the NFC title, but the NAFC.

http://www.paddlecreekretrievers.com/

just wondering ...


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Dustin D said:


> To clarify are we talking about;
> Cody Cut A Lean Grade "Grady" ?
> 
> I only ask b/c on his webpage it does not show that he earned the NFC title, but the NAFC.
> ...


I have only seen that mistake made a couple dozen times or so... 

Sounds like you have the potential of getting a nice pup, good luck, hope you get one of the good ones. :razz:


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

Buzz said:


> I have only seen that mistake made a couple dozen times or so...


 
Probably so, I don't keep current on the latest Trial results etc, so I was wondering if their website is not updated or this was just an obvious honest mistake. I like to check out the NFC's and their pups just to see what they look like, cost, offspring etc. All that dog jazz.  NFC obviously being not an everyday title.


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

the reason I picked this breeding was because no one person, breeder or trainer, can pick a pup from any breeding and say this pup is going to be the one. All you can do is try and put as many odds in your favor as you can. By that, I mean, start with getting the best availible bred pup you can or can afford and I think I did that. How many times do you get the opportunity to get a puppy from two national champions of any kind? Not to mention all the other national field champions in this pups pedigree.Sometime if you try to get by with an inexpensive pup, you spend more on training and aspirin. By the way, sorry, I left the A out in Grady's NAFC title but I think everyone knows him. Sarita McKnight at Moonstone Labs is the breeder. I only asked for the training advice because I'm willing to admit I don't know all of Grady's and Ham's traits and I doubt anyone else knows them all. I thought this forum was intended for sharing advice not criticizing people for asking questions. Thanks to everyone who did help.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

jonesrebel11 said:


> the reason I picked this breeding was because no one person, breeder or trainer, can pick a pup from any breeding and say this pup is going to be the one. All you can do is try and put as many odds in your favor as you can. By that, I mean, start with getting the best availible bred pup you can or can afford and I think I did that. How many times do you get the opportunity to get a puppy from two national champions of any kind? Not to mention all the other national field champions in this pups pedigree.Sometime if you try to get by with an inexpensive pup, you spend more on training and aspirin. By the way, sorry, I left the A out in Grady's NAFC title but I think everyone knows him. Sarita McKnight at Moonstone Labs is the breeder. I only asked for the training advice because I'm willing to admit I don't know all of Grady's and Ham's traits and I doubt anyone else knows them all. I thought this forum was intended for sharing advice not criticizing people for asking questions. Thanks to everyone who did help.


Don't defend yourself. It's a nice breeding. The implication that it's wrong to be curious about a breeding you have chosen because you should know every minute detail about the sire and dam before choosing is foolish. That idea has been shoved down everyone's throat by the breeding police on this forum for as long as I can remember. There's a few members of the forum who obviously have nothing better to do than stir the pot all day. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

How many dogs have you trained/help train? If you are new to training, I worry you may have an awful lot of dog for a novice. I'm not saying its impossible or not doable. If you do have some expirence and help, you are probably in for a treat! Those are 2 HIGH power/HIGH drive dogs. My partner has a (Lean Cut)Grady pup and she is 150% all the time with nuclear batteries.

P.S. She's an equal opportunity "hater". No one is immune, young or old...lol.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

You could come over to Bristol in a couple of months and check Grady out. NETRC will be having our Spring trial.

I bet the pup will be black or yellow.

Edit: the post from duckquilizer is not necessarily true. Grady is as cool as the other side of the pillow when he is hanging out in the house.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

jonesrebel11 said:


> By the way, sorry, I left the A out in Grady's NAFC title but I think everyone knows him.


 
Cool man thanks. Like I said I didn't know which was right so I asked.

I'd LOVE to have a pup from that cut(Jealous) 

Black right? you put down on a Male? Female?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

You will be very happy with Hams pup. The dog in my avatar is her half brother ( Libby was the dam) My male earned his NAHRA SH and MH title, than Grand Master, AKC Master, and is Qualified All Age. He has never been trained by anyone other than my husband who worked full time and only trained on weekends.( We were lucky enough to train a few times with a Pro and some top Amateurs) He is a very handsome dog is a joy to hunt with lives full time in the house was very easy to train and lives to please you. I would love to have one of these Ham/Grady males but my husband just retired & the timing isnt right for us.


----------



## FishnShoot (May 14, 2010)

You definitely picked the best breeding you could. There's a lot more to picking a litter than picking the titles before their names, but having seen offspring from both, you should be pleased with your puppy. 

What are your plans for your pup?


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

I have trained a Prize and a FC AFC bitch pup to a MH title and currently own a Shaq and QAA bitch pup who is doing 250 yard Master level blinds like a champ and he only knows one speed...all out! Black and Black are my color preferences and sex is Black, too. Seriously, I have the sixth pick so I'll see what's availible.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Duckquilizer said:


> How many dogs have you trained/help train? If you are new to training, I worry you may have an awful lot of dog for a novice. I'm not saying its impossible or not doable. If you do have some expirence and help, you are probably in for a treat! Those are 2 HIGH power/HIGH drive dogs. My partner has a (Lean Cut)Grady pup and she is 150% all the time with nuclear batteries.


Have you watched Ham? When talking about her, the 1st thing Mr. Bill will tell you is how smart she is. Not her marking or blinds. She isn't what I'd call a Type A dog @ all. Very much Type B which is what most prefer. My Beans falls into the same category & is an absolute statue when the marks go down. Just because a dog is titled in FTs does not make them high Type A dogs like Ernie or Cash.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Have you watched Ham? When talking about her, the 1st thing Mr. Bill will tell you is how smart she is. Not her marking or blinds. She isn't what I'd call a Type A dog @ all. Very much Type B which is what most prefer. My Beans falls into the same category & is an absolute statue when the marks go down. Just because a dog is titled in FTs does not make them high Type A dogs like Ernie or Cash.



That was my point...too much dog(smarts, drive, etc..) I never said just because of FT, but to accomplish those tasks, the dog can't not be light-hearted. Have you ever seen Grady? It wasn't meant to be an argument over dog drive. 



jonesrebel11 said:


> I have trained a Prize and a FC AFC bitch pup to a MH title and currently own a Shaq and QAA bitch pup who is doing 250 yard Master level blinds like a champ and he only knows one speed...all out! Black and Black are my color preferences and sex is Black, too. Seriously, I have the sixth pick so I'll see what's availible.


Sounds like you will be one happy man....GOOD JOB!


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been drooling over this breeding but with aiming for Master National this year just don't think I could d swing it.Please keep us updated on your pup and good luck!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

jonesrebel11 said:


> the reason I picked this breeding was because no one person, breeder or trainer, can pick a pup from any breeding and say this pup is going to be the one. All you can do is try and put as many odds in your favor as you can. By that, I mean, start with getting the best availible bred pup you can or can afford and I think I did that. How many times do you get the opportunity to get a puppy from two national champions of any kind? Not to mention all the other national field champions in this pups pedigree.Sometime if you try to get by with an inexpensive pup, you spend more on training and aspirin. By the way, sorry, I left the A out in Grady's NAFC title but I think everyone knows him. Sarita McKnight at Moonstone Labs is the breeder. I only asked for the training advice because I'm willing to admit I don't know all of Grady's and Ham's traits and I doubt anyone else knows them all. I thought this forum was intended for sharing advice not criticizing people for asking questions. Thanks to everyone who did help.


Asking why you decided on a puppy from the breeding is criticism?


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I drooled over this breeding as well and didn't feel like my credentials would add up to enough to make the list.  From what I have heard, this should be a very level headed breeding, just hope that pup isn't about twice as smart as you!!!  I truly wish you good luck, make it count if you get _THE ONE_


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> Asking why you decided on a puppy from the breeding is criticism?


I don't believe that the comment was in response to your question, I believe it was more than likely in response to someone who feels its their job to demean the most people they can on this forum.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

jonesrebel11 said:


> the reason I picked this breeding was because no one person, breeder or trainer, can pick a pup from any breeding and say this pup is going to be the one. All you can do is try and put as many odds in your favor as you can. By that, I mean, start with getting the best availible bred pup you can or can afford and I think I did that. How many times do you get the opportunity to get a puppy from two national champions of any kind? Not to mention all the other national field champions in this pups pedigree.Sometime if you try to get by with an inexpensive pup, you spend more on training and aspirin. By the way, sorry, I left the A out in Grady's NAFC title but I think everyone knows him. Sarita McKnight at Moonstone Labs is the breeder. I only asked for the training advice because I'm willing to admit I don't know all of Grady's and Ham's traits and I doubt anyone else knows them all. I thought this forum was intended for sharing advice not criticizing people for asking questions. Thanks to everyone who did help.


Your reasons are your own--it is your money and your pup, after all. I don't think anyone was criticizing you. It is a valid question that I also had. I know Grady well but am always interested in why folks go with one particular breeding over another. I am not a lab breeding expert by any stretch so it is good to hear the reasons--especially since one thing I have learned here is the importance of the bitch line, even if the sire is like Grady and pups from lots of bitches seem to be doing well.

You definitely should come visit us in Bristol for our trial.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't what you should expect , BUT I am loving my sensible, smart , sensitive, Grady pup out of Lola QAA......10 weeks today !!!


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

It had nothing to do with the breeding question. That is why I answered that question. However, I would be more afraid of the people who train and don't ask questions than those like me, who do. Thanks


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

savage25xtreme said:


> I drooled over this breeding as well and didn't feel like my credentials would add up to enough to make the list.[/I]



If you don't ask, you don't get.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

If you took offense at my question, I really don't know why. I was just curious why you made your decision.

I don't know what Ham's puppies are like, but I trained with Rob Erhardt and her before the National Open, and I thought she was a good marker and a good team player.

I have not trained with Chad or Grady, so do not know what he is like in training. Have competed against Grady, he is a good marker, good team player, and good problem solver.

Had a Grady pup from nice bitch - he did not retrieve, washed him out.
Have seen several very nice Grady pups in training.

My observation - for males - is that they are large and ungainly as youngsters. They seem to physically mature slowly. However, nice desire to retrieve, sensible, and good team players.


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

To Ted Shih: My response had nothing to do with the "why this breeding" question and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

jonesrebel11 said:


> It had nothing to do with the breeding question. That is why I answered that question. However, I would be more afraid of the people who train and don't ask questions than those like me, who do. Thanks


People who ask questions, often end up making good decisions, like you did with this breeding. If I was in your shoes I would ask the same questions, wanting to hear from anyone with experience. Congrats on what looks to be a ton of potential, that you have bought.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I understand why Ted asked his question after reading the OP. I was curious as to why someone would select a certain breeding and put down a deposit, and then ask what traits to expect from the breeding.

It seems to me that homework (due diligence) should be done before selecting a breeding and plunking down a deposit -- whether it's a $500 pup or a $3,000 pup. 

Puppy seekers should ask the breeder WHY they bred to a certain stud dog and what traits they bred for and/or think they will get. They chose the stud dog, they would know why he was chosen. 

Due diligence is due diligence,
Helen


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the track records being what they are, is all the info I would need.
Finding a competitive dog that you intend to raise from a pup, starts with a pedigree. Does anyone really think that he would hear anything about the sire or dam that should put him off? Asking what to expect after having put your money down, gives the owner a heads up on common traits to watch out for, good or bad. As training progresses, the trainer will be better able to recognize behavior for what it can become, instead of what it is that day.


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Scott...exactly why I asked.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Don't defend yourself. It's a nice breeding. The implication that it's wrong to be curious about a breeding you have chosen because you should know every minute detail about the sire and dam before choosing is foolish. That idea has been shoved down everyone's throat by the breeding police on this forum for as long as I can remember. There's a few members of the forum who obviously have nothing better to do than stir the pot all day. Don't feed the trolls.


Your post could have been more positive without the last two sentences. It is not everyday that someone buys a breeding like this and then asks what to expect; it sets off alarms. This isn't just a hobby for many...a way of life, so expect some protectionism. Just because one is more subtle in questioning than another, does not make the latter a troll or pot-stirrer. I hope it all works for both dog and OP.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

kjrice said:


> Your post could have been more positive without the last two sentences. It is not everyday that someone buys a breeding like this and then asks what to expect; it sets off alarms. *This isn't just a hobby for many...a way of life, so expect some protectionism*. Just because one is more subtle in questioning than another, does not make the latter a troll or pot-stirrer. I hope it all works for both dog and OP.


The bolded may be part of the problem. If someone has the money and means and the breeder is willing to sell the animal to the person what business is it of others? Is Grady a different dog now that he has a "N"? No. So just because he has that N doesn't make him a national treasure in need of protection. And just to be clear my breeder almost didn't sell me my dog and he probably cost way less than this breeding.

I read the question as wanting know the traits from someone who would probably be less biased than the breeder and the breeder's references.

Anyways good luck on the new pup!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

The Grady pup that I had, was way on the sensitive side. Smart, but always acted like she was in trouble. We could barely get her to pickup a fun bumper. The breeding was Grady x FC AFC. She was a good looking dog, and she is now making a different family a very happy gundog.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Socks said:


> The bolded may be part of the problem. If someone has the money and means and the breeder is willing to sell the animal to the person what business is it of others? Is Grady a different dog now that he has a "N"? No. So just because he has that N doesn't make him a national treasure in need of protection. And just to be clear my breeder almost didn't sell me my dog and he probably cost way less than this breeding.
> 
> I read the question as wanting know the traits from someone who would probably be less biased than the breeder and the breeder's references.
> 
> Anyways good luck on the new pup!


A part of protection is education and forms of criticism. And it has nothing to to specifically with the sire or dam, so I'm not sure why you singled out Grady. It is nobody's business until that person makes it their business by posting on a public forum.  Nice breeding, litter owner is happy and the buyer is happy...sounds like a good deal for those involved.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

kjrice said:


> Your post could have been more positive without the last two sentences. It is not everyday that someone buys a breeding like this and then asks what to expect; it sets off alarms. This isn't just a hobby for many...a way of life, so expect some protectionism. Just because one is more subtle in questioning than another, does not make the latter a troll or pot-stirrer. I hope it all works for both dog and OP.


Kjrice this is new to me, so could you maybe expand a little bit on what your talking about in terms of "protectionism" and alarms be set off in terms of this breeding. You could PM with an answer if that would be better.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Our Ham pup is calm at the line and very focused. He is a team player and a good marker. He is on the sensitive side. I have been impressed with the young Grady pups I have seen. 

Your pup should be a good one!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have a Grady puppy who is 4 months old - he is going to be a big boy (52+ lbs right now). So far he seems intelligent, willing to try and please, loves his kibble like no other puppy I've had, I can still train him with treats as a motivator, he retrieves well enough for a puppy, easily distracted, but is slowly focusing more, seems a little sensitive in the sense of he doesn't like to be in trouble and pouts just a little and then is off to get into more trouble, he has a stubborn streak at times, he knows he has a nose and uses it for a variety of things and he is living up to his name - Rascal! I agree with Ted about being a little slow to mature...I am not sure if that's because he is a Grady puppy or not, but I think its more of a function of being a large male puppy. I am thankful that he isn't ungainly like some of the Grady pups I know of. The jury is still out on the "little guy" and we have a long way to go to see how he turns out. Keep in mind Grady as his sire was only half the puzzle.

FOM


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Kjrice this is new to me, so could you maybe expand a little bit on what your talking about in terms of "protectionism" and alarms be set off in terms of this breeding. You could PM with an answer if that would be better.


Please do not misconstrue since my post was more about the pot-stirrers and trolls comment. Let's just say, it was probably a head-scratcher for many folks on here that a person would pick a high-end breeding, invest money, and then ask what to expect. That is kind of like buying stock without research and hoping for favorable returns. To be honest, I don't care. Anyhow, I'm going to go play with my puppy and be done with this thread.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

The original post seemed more like an announcement than a query of info. And that's ok by me. HPW


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> The original post seemed more like an announcement than a query of info. And that's ok by me. HPW


Okay, one more...I agree. Off to the pup now. lol


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

kjrice, I, too, would like to know what you mean by "protectionism". What are you trying to protect this pup from....I see nothing wrong with asking what traits to look for in training from other like owners after I put up my deposit. I have titled a Prize puppy and will be doing the same with a Shaq pup this fall AND asked the same question both times AND got helpful tips both times. By the way, I have done very well in the stock market up to now. That's why I can afford a pup of this caliber. Thanks again to everyone for the advice.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

jonesrebel11 said:


> kjrice, I, too, would like to know what you mean by "protectionism". What are you trying to protect this pup from....I see nothing wrong with asking what traits to look for in training from other like owners after I put up my deposit. I have titled a Prize puppy and will be doing the same with a Shaq pup this fall AND asked the same question both times AND got helpful tips both times. By the way, I have done very well in the stock market up to now. That's why I can afford a pup of this caliber. Thanks again to everyone for the advice.


..pm sent..


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

John Daniels said:


> Depending on his plan and goals for the dog the price of the puppy will be a small fraction of the total expense to build the dog.


Yep. I know what it is like to stroke a check for equivalent of what a great puppy used to cost or a car payment to your pro every month--I was talking relatively, of course. And, it was a joke--hence the smiley


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

DoubleHaul said:


> Yep. I know what it is like to stroke a check for equivalent of what a great puppy used to cost or a car payment to your pro every month--I was talking relatively, of course. And, it was a joke--hence the smiley


........a very nice car at that!!!! But totally worth it and very reasonable if you break it down by the day for what the dog gets. Totally no disrespect to pros at all....thank you guys and gals!!!!

Chris


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> My observation - *for males - is that they are large and ungainly *as youngsters. They seem to physically mature slowly. However, nice desire to retrieve, sensible, and good team players.


ted has seen my puppy


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

kjrice said:


> A part of protection is education and forms of criticism. And it has nothing to to specifically with the sire or dam, so I'm not sure why you singled out Grady. It is nobody's business until that person makes it their business by posting on a public forum.  Nice breeding, litter owner is happy and the buyer is happy...sounds like a good deal for those involved.


I didn't single out Grady. You stated something along the lines of a breeding like this and Grady was the sire. Regardless of who the sire or dam is if the breeder is willing to sell the dog then so be it.

I don't know enough to say this is a good breeding and by that I mean I'm ignorant about it. I did hear a very knowledgable guy say that Grady is one heck of a dog so yeah: nice breeding, litter owner is happy and the buyer is happy.. sounds good to me too.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

mngundog said:


> Kjrice this is new to me, so could you maybe expand a little bit on what your talking about in terms of "protectionism" and alarms be set off in terms of this breeding. You could PM with an answer if that would be better.


His post was more of an announcement than actually inquiring about what to expect. Anyhow, for many that do not know the OP, the first thing that comes to mind is a nube getting a great prospect and then coming back on RTF when it all blows-up thinking the breeding made their job a no-brainer. The protectionism comes from folks thinking "Here we go again, FT breeding too much for handler so FT dogs are all too much", or other myriad of scenarios. 

Come to find out he has some experience but many on RTF do not. If he was interested solely on what to expect, he would have inquired about each dog and do an evaluation and not "put the money down, now what?" Anyhow I do not care and was addressing Charles. I have my own pup, from my breeding, that is my new FT prospect. I told the OP I wish him the best and a I meant it. I even said I hope he and I are vying for the "N" some day.

Kev


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> From my experience with offspring from both sire and dam, I suspect you'll get a pup who is manageable on the line with the right kind standards and is more of a sensitive thinker than a run-through-a-wall type dog. Good luck.


My brother, sister in law, and I own a male Grady pup that is absolutely "manageable", as well as being a "sensitive thinker", and he IS definitely a "run-through-a-wall type dog!!!
I can understand your being excited about a Grady x Ham pup. The pedigree plus accomplishments of both sire and dam sure give you a nice start. Congrats!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

HarryWilliams said:


> The original post seemed more like an announcement than a query of info. And that's ok by me. HPW


That's exactly how I took it. I'm sure the OP did his homework and asked lots of questions before he committed to the pup. I took the OP as more asking for valadation and or devils advocate opinions on the breeding. I have trained with Ham since she was a pup, she is smart, sensible, tractible and good in the water. Not a ball of fire, but that is also a reflection of the way she has been trained over the years. She has also thrown some good dogs in the past.

John


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

My Grady male pup is out of QAA Hayseed's Golden Callie. He is 8 months old, big and clumsy, but has good desire to retrieve, very biddable and is progressing very well. His drive is not extreme, but is definitely enough to get the job done. I'm very pleased at this point in his training. I live in Memphis, TN and train some with a pro named Chris Christopher (Wolf River retrievers) in Mason, TN who is training some other Grady dogs. 

KM


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

I have competed against Bill and Ham on more than one occassion. Ham is sensible and quiet at line, good natured around people and other dogs. I have never seen or heard Bill being heavey handed with any of his dogs so you should find Ham hopefully throwing her trait of being tractable.
Ham has agood water attitude. She is not a real fast dog but she still has style. She is getting on in years as she was born in 2003 so she is slowing down a little.
Ham is an average size female but there are big dogs in her background so you could be having a larger than average size mature dog.
You should be getting a smart dog anyway you cut it. Perhaps more dog than you deserve.
The good thing about getting a Ham puppy is you may have the unintend benifit of having Bill McKnight as a resource.
Enjoy the ride, listen to your pro Scott Greer and and repeat as a mantra the words from Dennis Voigt's publication "Time is a gift".


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

I also put a deposit down on this litter. I decided on this litter back in July and am very excited about it! I made the decision to get a Grady pup after I got to hang with him for a few days on a road trip. You can easily look up a dog's accomplishments in trials, but you can't look up their personality. I fell in love with Grady's personality. He was completely chill in the car, laid in the back seat for 10 hours, slept in the bed at the hotel, then went out the next day and trained hard, not to mention won national am a few months later. I have a very high dog right now that has broken two tie out chains at the trainers (you might say this is training, but she's at a pro where all the other dogs lay down and relax). So I was looking for a dog that was a little more laid back, but still had lots of drive in the field, and the smarts to compete. I had originally inquired about a HaM puppy when she was bred to Magic, but didn't end up getting one. I've never met HaM personally, but in talking with Sarita she sounds like a dog that wants to work with you and is good in the house. She also talked a lot about her previous litters and it sounds like they're all doing well and have a nice disposition and it sounds like everyone has been very happy with their pups. So that's why I chose this litter, because I was looking for a strong contender that had a little more easy going personality than my other dog.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

HaM is a doll. I own her half brother he's the BEST dog we have ever owned!


----------



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

eobrien01..you sound like you were looking for some of the same traits I was looking for in a new pup. That's why I am buying a pup from this breeding. Sarita emailed me Monday that breeding has taken place and every thing went perfect. I am really excited about this pup. I, now, have a 1 yr old pup from Shaq x QAA MH dam ( AFC Hawkeye's Viking x Bailee's Bustin' To Go QAA). He is very energetic, to say the least. Working on 2nd bird marking and memory but handles beautifully. One whistle's most 200 to 250 MH level blinds. Please PM me your email address. Since we both have deposits on the Grady x Ham litter, I'd like to keep in touch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, the breeding started right before Beans ran the 4th series Sunday. Was kinda cool doing an okay job with one of her daughters while mom was getting bred for the last time.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, the breeding started right before Beans ran the 4th series Sunday. Was kinda cool doing an okay job with one of her daughters while mom was getting bred for the last time.


I'd say second place is better than okay! Nice job and congrats! That is kinda cool! Maybe you were sending good vibes.


----------



## tazman7 (Dec 8, 2011)

eobrien01 said:


> I also put a deposit down on this litter. I decided on this litter back in July and am very excited about it! I made the decision to get a Grady pup after I got to hang with him for a few days on a road trip. You can easily look up a dog's accomplishments in trials, but you can't look up their personality. I fell in love with Grady's personality. He was completely chill in the car, laid in the back seat for 10 hours, slept in the bed at the hotel, then went out the next day and trained hard, not to mention won national am a few months later. I have a very high dog right now that has broken two tie out chains at the trainers (you might say this is training, but she's at a pro where all the other dogs lay down and relax). So I was looking for a dog that was a little more laid back, but still had lots of drive in the field, and the smarts to compete. I had originally inquired about a HaM puppy when she was bred to Magic, but didn't end up getting one. I've never met HaM personally, but in talking with Sarita she sounds like a dog that wants to work with you and is good in the house. She also talked a lot about her previous litters and it sounds like they're all doing well and have a nice disposition and it sounds like everyone has been very happy with their pups. So that's why I chose this litter, because I was looking for a strong contender that had a little more easy going personality than my other dog.


Its nice seeing the op at least got one honest answer to his original question.

I am wondering the same thing about the puppy that I just put a deposit on but I wont even think about asking it after reading through this thread...

Can I have my 20 minutes back??


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Had a Grady pup from nice bitch - he did not retrieve, washed him out.


At what age did the pup show no retrieve? Was it a confident type puppy?


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Have ran against her a few times. Bill and Sarita have fantastic dog minds-that are in the game to truly improve the the breed. With that said I would expect a physically sound animal with matched qualities on both the sire and dam sides. Bill could have bred to any stud in the country, I can assure you that the NAFC in-front of the studs name has no relevance on the choice as grady for stud. Have fun and give the pup all the chances possible to improve our breeding stock!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Aussie said:


> > Originally Posted by Ted Shih
> >
> >
> > Had a Grady pup from nice bitch - he did not retrieve, washed him out.
> ...


I have a pup from a titled top and bottom litter that was a lackadaisical retriever at 3/4 months. she came around at about 8 months and is now a retrieving machine who can mark. What is a little more time in the grand scheme........

Patience is a virtue in this regard.

john


----------

